# Well It looks like they're feeding him now!



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Bea was right! I only had to feed him for a couple of days! every time I checked on him today he looked like this. Full to the brim of parent fed seeds and beans.







The only reason he can't stand up now is because he's so full.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

How cute, he's is nice and full.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awwww look at that big full crop!!! im so glad they have taken up the work again.....im sure its not easy for the parents with all those birdies at diff ages.....


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> Bea was right! I only had to feed him for a couple of days! every time I checked on him today he looked like this. Full to the brim of parent fed seeds and beans.
> View attachment 602
> 
> The only reason he can't stand up now is because he's so full.




Ooh. He's top heavy with all of the food! You have to save that shot. It's precious.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i belive with you feeding the chick the last few days saved the chicks life


----------



## MyMo (Sep 20, 2008)

awww so that is what a little one looks like!


----------



## Carrie~Anne (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep, he's jammed packed...lol Looks like they are doing a great job now.


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

He's so cute and fluffy! Glad he's going to be ok.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

The parents are definitely doing the job right with that full crop and I believe that you helped in saving the babies life! :excited:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I still have to keep a close eye on him. I had to get my hand in again. His little crop seemed to be kind of hard as did the other little guy they have. I fed them a couple spoons of very watered down formula with ornabac in it and gave it a little massage. You have to be careful doing this 'cause you don't want to create a situation where they asperate food. So just a little help and a little persuasion. softened them up again.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear he is doing well


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I decided to pull The whole clutch from that pair. This was thier first clutch and I think they were overwhelmed. Every time I went in to check on the babies both parents were out of the box. Although the oldest was 2 weeks the youngest (Tiny) is just a week old. I was concerned that thier crops felt too hard and had to give them very watery formula with lacto bacilus several times. Since I had already pulled the other pairs babies I went ahead and pulled them. I have them in a critter keeper on top of a heating pad. They are eating well and although a couple of them were a bit on the lethargic side today I'm hoping they will digest what they have in thier crops and be able to eat normally. It's so hard for them when they are allowed to get cold. They can't digest thier food and yet they feel hungry. They could starve with full crops. I just hope I caught it in time. So far they look pretty OK but only time will tell.







this is all 9 of them


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow 9 babies to feed must be keeping u busy!!!! i hope it all turns out ok and that they grow to be beautiful grown up birdies


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's really not that much harder to feed 9 than 4 or even 1. I do have the two smallest on a different feeding schedule of course. They need more attention more often. I still can't tell what the smallest ones are going to be although one appears to have several yellow crest feathers. Beyond that I'm not sure if it's wishful thinking but I think I'm seeing pearls on one of them.


----------

